# Ford 2000 3 point lift not working



## cboudet

Hi,
I have a 67 ford 2000 3 cylinder diesel tractor that the 3 point lift started failing after lifting a very heavy load.
I do not know if something is displaced or bent internally, but the only way it will lift now is if I push the short lever forward slightly.
(lever is in the up position).
A few months back I took the lift cover off and replaced the filter, Hydraulic liquid and PTO seal.
I couldn't see anything wrong with the pump or the internal levers.
I don't have a ford tractor dealer nearby and am afraid the cost will be too much to let them fix it.
Can anyone give me some suggestions on how to fix this?
Great forum.
Thanks


----------



## farmertim

Hi, welcome to the forum cboudet, there should be someone about shortly with some advice for you, wish I could help you but I can't this time.
Cheers


----------



## Youngre911

farmertim said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum cboudet, there should be someone about shortly with some advice for you, wish I could help you but I can't this time.
> Cheers


I'm pretty good with hydraulics....what I don't know is the hydraulic diagram for a 67 machine....but, tell me more about it...you say this problem started after lifting a heavy load....did it finish the job or did the hydraulics give out before the job was complete....it is awesome that your troubleshooting you look back to....what did I do last...an now tell me a little more about the levers...do I hear you can still make it work just the levers are not where you expect them....??? I don't wanna guess at this point....without the hydraulic diagram....is there anything else on the tractor that uses hydraulics...??? An are they working fine...??? If you can get a hydraulic diagram....it's just like reading a road map...but tell me everything on the machine that uses the hydraulics an I can almost vision the diagram in my head...I'll help if I can....


----------



## Youngre911

Youngre911 said:


> I'm pretty good with hydraulics....what I don't know is the hydraulic diagram for a 67 machine....but, tell me more about it...you say this problem started after lifting a heavy load....did it finish the job or did the hydraulics give out before the job was complete....it is awesome that your troubleshooting you look back to....what did I do last...an now tell me a little more about the levers...do I hear you can still make it work just the levers are not where you expect them....??? I don't wanna guess at this point....without the hydraulic diagram....is there anything else on the tractor that uses hydraulics...??? An are they working fine...??? If you can get a hydraulic diagram....it's just like reading a road map...but tell me everything on the machine that uses the hydraulics an I can almost vision the diagram in my head...I'll help if I can....


Can you tell me a bit about how the three point is supposed to work an what levers you have are supposed to do what.....I'm not familiar with how it operates, only guessing....does it go down with gravity, or a load on the arms..?? I know it goes down, but what I'm not sure is the hydraulics able to push down on the arms....I might need some help here...tell me how it's supposed to work....it matters to me when I'm trying to think the hydraulic diagram in my head....


----------



## Youngre911

Youngre911 said:


> Can you tell me a bit about how the three point is supposed to work an what levers you have are supposed to do what.....I'm not familiar with how it operates, only guessing....does it go down with gravity, or a load on the arms..?? I know it goes down, but what I'm not sure is the hydraulics able to push down on the arms....I might need some help here...tell me how it's supposed to work....it matters to me when I'm trying to think the hydraulic diagram in my head....


Ok I did a little reading on the three point hitch an answered my own question...so if you had a plow on it you can push the plow down....I'm guessing once you set the plow to a depth you move a lever to a "neutral" position and the plow stays at that position unless you move the lever up or down.......now...what other levers do we have...do we have a lever that controls how fast this plow moves up an down....do we have a lever that allows the plow to float...meaning its up an down is controlled by gravity at this point....I'm still trying to figure out how the three point hydraulics system is supposed to work...a hydraulic diagram for this would help....


----------



## cboudet

Youngre911 said:


> Ok I did a little reading on the three point hitch an answered my own question...so if you had a plow on it you can push the plow down....I'm guessing once you set the plow to a depth you move a lever to a "neutral" position and the plow stays at that position unless you move the lever up or down.......now...what other levers do we have...do we have a lever that controls how fast this plow moves up an down....do we have a lever that allows the plow to float...meaning its up an down is controlled by gravity at this point....I'm still trying to figure out how the three point hydraulics system is supposed to work...a hydraulic diagram for this would help....


Thanks for the quick reply,Youngre911
I am at work and want to take a couple of pictures to give you more information since I may not be able to describe everything perfectly.

the tractor had a heavy steel plate under the pto that must have been for protection, and I used a scoop on the three point hitch to get some dirt .
I did not check to see if it cleared and it didn't, so the first time Iraised the scoop it had so much force that it bent the scoop.
After that the three point hitch never worked well.
The implements do not hold at any desired position and drop back down in either position of the draft/position lever.
Lately I can't get the lift to go up unless the draft lever is up and I push down on it slightly.
I have the tractor manual but am not very good at troubleshooting.
Thanks again


----------



## Youngre911

cboudet said:


> Thanks for the quick reply,Youngre911
> I am at work and want to take a couple of pictures to give you more information since I may not be able to describe everything perfectly.
> 
> the tractor had a heavy steel plate under the pto that must have been for protection, and I used a scoop on the three point hitch to get some dirt .
> I did not check to see if it cleared and it didn't, so the first time Iraised the scoop it had so much force that it bent the scoop.
> After that the three point hitch never worked well.
> The implements do not hold at any desired position and drop back down in either position of the draft/position lever.
> Lately I can't get the lift to go up unless the draft lever is up and I push down on it slightly.
> I have the tractor manual but am not very good at troubleshooting.
> Thanks again


I'm going to have to do some reading about how the three point "hydraulics" and levers work...it's a nice day out so I'm getting my butt outside. But I have started to do some research..my gut tells me the cylinder seals are bad....but, still could be something else. Take a look at this site...I'll check it out more later on...http://www.waterstractor.com/?ID=28


----------



## Youngre911

Youngre911 said:


> I'm going to have to do some reading about how the three point "hydraulics" and levers work...it's a nice day out so I'm getting my butt outside. But I have started to do some research..my gut tells me the cylinder seals are bad....but, still could be something else. Take a look at this site...I'll check it out more later on...http://www.waterstractor.com/?ID=28


Well...I couldn't find much information. I did see that the linkage adjustment for the levers sounds that this is a bit tricky for them to work properly. I also read that the hydraulic pump on these could loose prime and could have air in the system. This might be just a bad o-ring in one of the valves. I did find one thread that sounds like someone else had the same problem. You might try to look him up and see if he resolved it. 
http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/ford-vintage-tractors/253228-2000-ford-three-point-hitch.html
Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## cboudet

Youngre911 said:


> Well...I couldn't find much information. I did see that the linkage adjustment for the levers sounds that this is a bit tricky for them to work properly. I also read that the hydraulic pump on these could loose prime and could have air in the system. This might be just a bad o-ring in one of the valves. I did find one thread that sounds like someone else had the same problem. You might try to look him up and see if he resolved it.
> http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/ford-vintage-tractors/253228-2000-ford-three-point-hitch.html
> Sorry I couldn't be more help.


I appreciate your effort.
I looked up both links you posted and they gave me an idea of what I have to look for.
I will keep posting once I start and hopefuly it may help someone else with a similar situaton.

Bye


----------



## brettharden2002

I just had same problem. There is a 5/16" about 1" longpin under the lift cover on the draft position lever that wears. It is a $6 dollar part. Crazy but it is common problem.


----------

